# الأخ رشيد فى حوار جرىء مع جريدة مغربية



## Coptic Adel (14 مايو 2010)

*الأخ رشيد فى حوار جرىء مع جريدة مغربية*











​*أسبوعية  الأيام - عدد 424*

* من يكون "الأخ رشيد" كما تتم  مناداتك؟* 

*رشيد، مواطن مغربي من أب يتحدر من أصول رحمانية وأم تتحدر من أصول دكالية، عمري 36 سنة، ازددت بمنطقة بإقليم الجديدة، حيث قضيت جزءا من طفولتي، كما قضيت جزءا آخر منها بمدينة الدارالبيضاء، العاصمة الاقتصادية التي درست فيها إلى حدود المرحلة الجامعية، كما درست أيضا مدة ثلاث سنوات بمدينة المحمدية، لكن معظم الأوقات قضيتها بالدارالبيضاء إلى أن غادرت المغرب في سنة 2005.*


*وما هو مستواك الدراسي؟* 

*لقد حصلت على دبلوم الدراسات الجامعية العامة المعروفة اختصارا بـ «الدوك» شعبة العلوم الاقتصادية من كلية الحقوق والاقتصاد بالدارالبيضاء، كما درست المحاسبة لمدة سنتين، ثم درست المعلوميات وحصلت على دبلوم في هذا التخصص.*


*وبعدها سافرت إلى الديار  الفرنسية؟* 

*سافرت إلى العديد من الدول، وزرت  تقريبا سبعا وعشرين دولة منذ أن غادرت المغرب.*


*قبل أن نصل إلى مرحلة مغادرتك للمغرب والأسباب التي كانت وراء هذا السفر الذي دام طويلا، حيث إنه لم يسبق لك أن زرت المغرب منذ أن غادرته في سنة 2005، هل صحيح أنك كنت تمارس بعض الأنشطة المسيحية في الكنيسة الإنجيلية بالدارالبيضاء حينما كنت طالبا؟* 

*هذه المعلومة غير صحيحة، لأنه لم تكن تربطني أية علاقة بالكنيسة الإنجيلية، وحينما كنت طالبا في كلية الاقتصاد والحقوق بالدارالبيضاء، لم تكن اهتماماتي تتجاوز الإطلاع على بعض النقاشات في الحلقات التي كانت تنظم في الحرم الجامعي بفضاء الكلية.*


*هل كنت تنتمي أو تتعاطف مع أحد  فصائل الإتحاد الوطني لطلبة المغرب؟* 

*أبدا، والأصدقاء والمقربون مني يعرفون هذا الأمر، وهم وحدهم أيضا كانوا يعرفون أنني اعتنقت الديانة المسيحية، لأنني كنت أتجنب الاختلاط بالفصائل الطلابية وبالطلبة، لأنني كنت أحرص على عدم الوقوع في مشاكل معينة بسبب تغيير قناعاتي الدينية، وبالتالي فإن الأصدقاء المقربين الذين ظلت تربطني بهم علاقات احترام متبادلة هم الذين كانوا على علم بهذا الأمر.* 
*لقد مرت مرحلة الدراسة في المستوى الجامعي بالدارالبيضاء بسلام ولم تحدث فيها أي مشاكل مصدرها التغير الذي حصل في قناعاتي الدينية، لكنني مازلت أتذكر كيف كاد أحد طلبة جماعة العدل والإحسان أن يقتلني حينما كنت أدرس في مدينة الجديدة، ولولا أنني هربت لكانت نهايتي باستعمال السكين الذي كان يحمله.* 
*حدث ذلك حينما كنت من بين المدعوين لحضور اجتماع عقد بمنزل هذا الطالب، وبدأ المشكل بإصرار هذا الأخير على أن أبدأ مداخلتي التي يجب أن أقدم فيها نفسي وهويتي بـ»باسم الله الرحمان الرحيم»، ولم أفهم إصرار هذا الطالب إلا حينما اكتشفت حينها أن أحد أصدقائي قد أفشى له سر اعتناقي للديانة المسيحية، ولذلك حينما رفضت أن أبدأ كلمتي بباسم الله الرحمان الرحيم، وأصررت على أن أقدم نفسي بكوني مواطنا مغربيا اسمي رشيد، تطورت المواجهة بإلحاحه في السؤال عن أسباب رفضي بداية مداخلتي بالبسملة ما دمت مسلما، وبطبيعة الحال فقد كان إصراره كمحاولة لفضح سر خروجي من الإسلام واعتناق المسيحية، ولذلك حينما رفضت الإجابة عن سؤاله، وشرحت بأنه ليس هناك ما يجبرني على أن أبدأ كلمتي بالبسملة حتى وإن كنت مسلما، توترت أجواء المواجهة أكثر، فكانت الفرصة مواتية له ليكشف للجميع السر الذي حاولت الاحتفاظ به في دائرة ضيقة من أصدقائي، ثم تزايد التشنج أكثر فأكثر حينما أكدت له وللحاضرين هذا السر، فقلت أمامهم إنني مسيحي ولم أعد أؤمن بمحمد، فكان أن حمل هذا الطالب سكينا وحاول الاقتراب مني لتصفيتي، لكنني تمكنت من الهروب بعد تدخل الحاضرين في الاجتماع.*


*كيف خرج "الأخ رشيد" من الإسلام إلى المسيحية مع العلم أنه تربى وسط أسرة إسلامية ومتدينة؟ وكيف خرج "الأخ رشيد" من جلباب الأب المسلم والفقيه؟* 

*الخروج من الإسلام واعتناق المسيحية بدأ وعمري آنذاك حوالي اثنتا عشرة سنة، حيث شاءت الصدف في إحدى الليالي الرمضانية التي كنت أتجول فيها بين البرامج الإذاعية السمرية، أن ألتقط برنامجا كان يتحدث عن المسيح باللغة العربية، وقد استفزتني أفكار ذلك البرنامج الذي كان يتحدث عن خصال السيد المسيح، وعن كونه صلب من أجلنا ومن أجل خلاصنا...* 
*من هنا كانت البداية نحو اعتناق المسيحية، حيث دونت عنوان البرنامج وشرعت في مراسلة المسؤولين عنه، وقد استمرت هذه العلاقة حوالي أربع سنوات، منذ 1985 إلى حوالي دجنبر 1989، وقد كنت أقوم طيلة هذه الفترة ببعض دراسات المقارنة بين الإسلام والمسيحية، وفي مقدمة هاته الدراسات التي كانت السبب في الحسم في تحول قناعاتي الدينية من الدين الإسلامي إلى الديانة المسيحية، ما يتعلق بصلب المسيح وتحريف الإنجيل، حيث تأكد لي أن المسيح صلب تاريخيا، وأن الإنجيل لم يتم تحريفه.* 
*لم يكن بإمكاني أن أتجاهل هذه الحقائق التي توصلت إليها، فقررت تغيير ديانتي من الإسلام إلى المسيحية، وقد حدث هذا التغير في قناعتي الدينية وعمري ست عشرة سنة.*


*هل تعتقد أنه بإمكان يافع عمره لا يزيد عن ست عشرة سنة أن يستوعب عمق الفرق بين الأديان السماوية؟ ألا تعتقد "الأخ رشيد" أنه من الصعب جدا حتى لا نقول إنه من المستحيل على طفل ما زال يحبو نحو بداية مرحلة الشباب، ومازال يدرس في المرحلة الإعدادية أن يفهم جوهر الدين المسيحي والفرق بينه وبين الديانة الإسلامية؟ ألا تعتقد أن حدوث هذا التحول الجذري المرتبط بإحدى أكبر الركائز التي لها علاقة بالوجود الديني للإسلام تكتنفه المغامرة بالمعتقد الديني في حد ذاته؟* 

*إن كل شيء في هذا الشأن مرتبط بدرجة اطلاع الشخص على القضايا الدينية، أما بالنسبة لي فقد كنت شغوفا بالمطالعة منذ الصغر، ثم إنني لم أتخذ هذا القرار في الثانية عشرة من عمري، بل تطلب هذا القرار أربع سنوات من الاطلاع والدراسة، وأريد أن أؤكد لكم أنني كنت أطالع كثيرا، لدرجة أن البعض من الأصدقاء والمقربين كانوا يستغربون لكثرة اطلاعي على الكثير من الكتب التي كنت أقتنيها من خزانة بالدار البيضاء، بحيث كنت أقرأ على سبيل المثال روايات لحنا مينة مع أنني كنت أدرس في المستوى الثاني إعدادي، وبالتالي فإنني أعتقد أن الله هو الذي منحني موهبة الإطلاع الواسع على الكتب، وهي التي قادتني لاتخاذ هذا القرار الذي أعتبره صائبا.*


*كيف تم اكتشاف أمر اعتناقك  للديانة المسيحية؟

 وكيف كان رد فعل الأسرة أولا ثم المحيط ثانيا؟* 

*إن المغاربة يقبلون بالشخص الذي يمارس المحرمات من الوجهة الدينية الإسلامية حتى وإن تعلق الأمر بشخص يسرق أو بشخص يشرب الخمر مثلا، لكنهم لا يقبلون مطلقا بشخص غير قناعته الدينية من الإسلام إلى المسيحية.* 

*إنهم يرفضون أي شخص تحول من الإسلام إلى المسيحية مهما كان مستواه، وأعتقد أن الطابع الاجتماعي هو الذي يؤمن حدوث هذه المعادلة التي تطلب مثلا العفو لشارب الخمر وللسارق، على اعتبار أن شرب الخمر والسرقة مجرد «بلية»، في نفس الوقت الذي يرفض هذا الطابع الاجتماعي المغربي كل شخص غير معتقده الديني.* 
*إن هذه المعادلة الاجتماعية هي التي جعلت "سكايرية" يسبونني ويجهرون في وجهي بـ"أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم" حينما علموا أنني لم أعد مسلما وأنني اعتنقت المسيحية، إن هذا الطابع الاجتماعي المغربي هو الذي دفع أحد أصدقائي للصراخ في وجه أخيه آمرا إياه بسحب كتاب الإنجيل الذي كان يوجد أمامه بعدما وصف الكتاب المقدس بالحرام، مع أنه كان هو بنفسه يقطع قطعة من الحشيش يستعد للفها وتدخينها، وكأن تناول المخدرات حلال، وقراءة الكتاب المقدس حرام.* 
*أسرد لكم هذه الحكاية لأبين أن عقلية المغاربة لا تقبل بأي شخص غير معتقده الديني، لكنها تقبل في نفس الوقت بممارسة المحرمات من وجهة الدين الإسلامي، والمشكل هو أن هذه العقلية بنيت على مرجعية دينية مفادها أن الله يغفر الذنوب جميعا إلا أن يشرك به، وفي هذه الحالة تصبح المسيحية شركا بالله، وأن الله يمكن أن يغفر لكل الذين ارتكبوا المحرمات الدينية، لكنه لا يغفر للذين خرجوا من الإسلام ودخلوا إلى المسيحية.*


*لنعد إلى سؤالنا حول كيف اكتشفت  عائلتك سر اعتناقك للمسيحية؟* 

*لقد حاولت في البداية أن أحافظ على سر اعتناقي للمسيحية، ولا أخفيكم أنني لم أكن أعرف كيف ومتى ستعرف العائلة بهذا الأمر، ولم أكن أعرف أيضا كيف سيكون رد فعلها، خصوصا أنني كنت ما أزال أعتمد عليها في الكثير من مجالات الحياة، مع العلم أنني كنت أعرف أن والدي سيصدم حينما سيعرف أنني اعتنقت الديانة المسيحية، لأنه كان فقيها.* 
*لقد اكتشف هذا السر في وسط العائلة على فترات متقطعة، وذلك من خلال النقاشات التي كانت تجمعني مع بعض أفرادها، ومن خلال السجالات التي كانت تتعرض للمواضيع الدينية على وجه الخصوص، حيث بدؤوا يكتشفون رويدا رويدا أن لي عقلية دينية مغايرة للتي لديهم، وقد ازداد شكهم هذا من خلال معرفتهم باطلاعي على بعض الكتب التي تتحدث عن حياة المسيح وعن المسيحية، ثم تطور الأمر من خلال نقاشات متقدمة فهموا من خلالها أنه خلال كل تلك النقاشات كنت أحاول أن أبين لهم أنني لم أعد أؤمن بالإسلام.* 

*هكذا علمت عائلتي بتغير قناعتي الدينية شيئا فشيئا، وكانت والدتي قد صدمت بالخبر الذي حمله لها أحد أقربائي «اللي هز الخبار سخونة للوالدة»، وهو يخبرها أن «ولدك خرجو عليه المسيحيين اللي كيتراسل معهم»، فانطلقت تصرخ وتولول برفقة بعض الأقرباء، قبل أن يقرروا التأكد أولا من الخبر الصادم، حيث سارعوا إلى عقد اجتماع طارئ، فكانت المواجهة التي بدأت بتقاطر الأسئلة حول صحة اعتناقي للديانة المسيحية، لكنني كنت في بداية الأمر أرفض الإجابة عنها بحجة أن هذا الموضوع بالضبط شخصي للغاية، وأنه يهمني لوحدي لأن له علاقة مباشرة بيني وبين ربي، وأن لا حق لأحد أن يتدخل فيه، ولا حق لأحد أن يتدخل في قناعاتي الدينية، فكان أن أصروا على أن آنطق الشهادتين للحسم في الشك الذي كان يخالجهم، وحينما رفضت الشهادة تأكدوا بأن ما سمعوه صحيح، فبدأت أمي «كتضرب جنابها» وتبكي وتصرخ «آويلي آش درتي لي ..آويلي فين غادي ندرك وجهي.. آويلي كي غادي نقابل الناس .. آويلي باك فقيه وحافظ القرآن .. آويلي ما عمر شي حد في العائلة دار هاد الشي « ... هذا بالإضافة إلى أن هناك من كان يبصق في وجهي وهناك من كان يسبني «آ الكلب أ الحمار آ اللي ما كيسواش .. شوهتينا» بل منهم من كان يتمنى لي الموت...*


*وكيف انتهت ردود أفعال العائلة؟* 

*لقد انتهى هذا اللقاء العاصف بقرار طردي من فضاءات العائلة، وبالالتحاق ب»أولئك المسيحيين اللي خاصهم يتكفلوا بي» كما كانت تصرخ أمي، فكانت بداية مرحلة جديدة وقاسية اضطررت خلالها إلى العيش مع بعض أفراد العائلة، لكن لم أستطع البقاء معهم لمدة طويلة لنفس السبب مع أنهم كانوا يبدون في البداية تفهما نادرا.*


*لماذا؟* 

*لقد تزامن حلولي ضيفا على أحد أقربائي مع وقوع بعض المشاكل له، حيث تعرض لحادثة سير، ثم تعرض أحد أبنائه أيضا لحادث شغل في المعمل الذي يشتغل فيه، وتعرضت إحدى بناته بدورها للسرقة من طرف لصوص سرقوا منها سلسلة ذهبية وأشياء أخرى ثمينة، فبدأ يظهر أنني الضيف الثقيل لبذي تسبب في هذه الأحداث المأسوية، وأن لعنة خروجي من الإسلام واعتناقي للمسيحية مازالت تلاحقني.* 

*لقد اضطررت لمغادرة بيت قريبي، وكان علي إذن أن أتنقل للعيش عند أكثر من صديق، لقد عانيت كثيرا، وإن كنت أعتبر أن هذه المعاناة هي الثمن الذي دفعته في سبيل معتقدي الديني، لكنني لم أندم في هذه الفترة القاسية التي دامت تقريبا سنتين كنت أنتقل فيها من بيت هذا الصديق إلى ذلك، وهي نفس المرحلة التي كنت "كنديباني راسي .. أو كنت كنبريكولي " من أجل استكمال مشواري الدراسي.*


*يبدو أن العلاقة مع العائلة  مازالت متوترة إلى حدود الآن؟* 

*نعم، فلم تعد خلالها المياه إلى مجاريها بيني وبين كل أفراد العائلة منذ أن غادرت أحضانها منذ سنوات، مع العلم أنني أحتفظ بعلاقات أعتبرها جيدة إلى حد ما مع البعض منهم، لكن أعترف أنها ليست هي العلاقات التي كانت تجمعنا في السابق، وكما نقول بدارجتنا المغربية «إلى تهرسات شي حاجة ما يمكنش ترجع إلى حالتها الطبيعية».*


*وهل هي نفس ردود الفعل التي برزت  من طرف المحيط؟* 

*لقد كنت أحاول أن أخفي سر قناعاتي الدينية الجديدة، وكنت أطلب دائما من المقربين مني أن لا يكشفوا عن هذا السر، لكن يحدث في بعض الأحيان أن تتسرب بعض الأخبار عن هذا الموضوع من هنا وهناك وبشكل لا إرادي، وهذا ما جعل البعض يغير موقفه مني، ومنهم من قرر مقاطعتي بصفة نهائية.*


*هنا بدأت ممارسة طقوس الدين  الجديد من خلال الصلاة في الكنيسة، أليس كذلك؟* 

*لم يسبق لي أبدا أن زرت أو صليت في الكنيسة خلال الفترة التي قضيتها بالمغرب، لكن أؤكد لكم أنه في هذه الفترة أيضا، اتصل بي أحد المبشرين بالمغرب بعدما حصل على عنواني من خلال الأشخاص الذين كنت أتراسل معهم، وأنني التقيته فعلا في ما بعد، وكانت هذه هي المناسبة الأولى التي أعرف خلالها أن هناك مسيحيين مغاربة يقيمون الصلاة على الطريقة المسيحية، وهي المناسبة التي سألني هذا المبشر ما إذا كنت أرغب في اللقاء بهؤلاء المغاربة، وما إذا كنت أرغب في الصلاة جماعة معهم، لأنني كنت حينها مازلت أمارس الشعائر المسيحية في سرية تامة.*


*ألا يبدو «الأخ رشيد» أنك كنت تبحث عن آفاق جديدة للالتحاق بالديار الأوربية كما يرغب في ذلك العديد من الشباب الذين يعتنقون المسيحية من أجل البحث عن عمل خارج المغرب؟* 

*لم يسبق لي أن فكرت في السفر إلى الديار الأوربية من أجل مثل هذه الأهداف، مع العلم أنه سبق لي أن فكرت في السفر خارج المغرب لاستكمال الدراسة كما يحلم بذلك الكثير من الشباب أمثالي، لكن لم يسبق لي أن استعملت الدين كوسيلة للاسترزاق، لأنني أعتبر أن كل ما هو ديني مقدس.*


*وكيف جاءت فكرة ترجمة القرآن إلى  الدارجة المغربية؟* 

*إنها فكرة تعود لأواخر سنة 1999، فبعدما درست علم الترجمة، شرعت رفقة بعض الأصدقاء في ترجمة أجزاء من الإنجيل، لدرجة أننا ترجمنا حوالي تسعين في المائة من الكتاب المقدس، ولذلك جاءت فكرة ترجمة القرآن، بعدما تبين لي أن المغاربة لا يعرفون معاني القرآن بالنظر لارتفاع نسبة الأمية، ثم بعد ذلك أصبح هذا المشروع موجها لكل المسلمين في العالم وليس إلى المغاربة فقط.*


*قبل أن نصل إلى مضمون البرنامج الذي تبثه قناة «الحياة»، وهو ذو مضمون مثير ومستفز كما سنوضح بعد قليل، نريد أن نعرف هل قرار ترجمة القرآن الكريم إلى الدارجة قرار شخصي أم شاركت فيه جهات معينة؟* 

*إن ترجمة القرآن إلى الدارجة المغربية قرار شخصي بدأته في سرية تامة بالمغرب في سنة 2003، حيث ترجمت حوالي عشرين سورة، أما الحلقات من البرنامج التي شاهدتموها عبر «يوتوب» فإنها لم تصدر إلا مؤخرا.*


*لكن البرنامج الآن يبث عبر قناة «الحياة»، فهل هذه القناة ذات المرجعية المسيحية لا علاقة لها بمشروعك المثير في ترجمة القرآن الكريم إلى الدارجة بطريقة مستفزة للغاية؟* 

*لا علاقة لقناة الحياة بالبرنامج الذي أقدمه، فأنا المسؤول عنه، وعن مضامينه، وأظن أنه من حقي أن أعرض محتوى دينيا أعتقد أنه سيكون له تأثير في العالم الإسلامي، أما القناة فلا تمول ترجمة القرآن وليست مسؤولة عنها.*


*إذن أنت المسؤول عن البرنامج الذي لا يكتفي بترجمة القرآن الكريم بطريقة مستفزة، بل إن في بعض حلقاته تحقيرا للمقدسات الإسلامية وعلى رأسها الله عز وجل، فهل المسيحية تنادي بهذه الخطايا؟* 

*يجب أن نميز هنا بين مستويين، بين ترجمة النصوص التي أتحمل كامل المسؤولية عنها، وأعتمد في هذا المستوى على الكثير من تفاسير العلماء والمفسرين مع محاولة تقريبها للعموم بترجمة مفهومة، وبين مستوى التعليق الذي يتعلق بقناعاتي الشخصية، ومن ضمنها أن القرآن ليس كلام الله.*


*لكن لماذا تترجم الإنجيل إلى الدارجة المغربية بطريقة تحاول أن تبين فيها قوة مضامينه، في الوقت الذي تسخر من القرآن بتلك الترجمة المستفزة؟ الأكثر من ذلك، أنت لا تكتفي بالسخرية من كتاب يؤمن به الملايين من المسلمين على امتداد قرون، بل إنك تصل إلى مستوى السب؟* 

*لكن ما رأيكم أن الإسلام بدوره  ومن خلال القرآن يسب المسيحيين حينما تقول الآية «لقد كفر الذين قالوا إن  الله هو المسيح ابن مريم»؟* 
*إن القرآن في هذه الحالة أعطى لنفسه الحق لانتقاد عقائد الناس بمن فيهم المسيحيون، لكنه لم يعط هذا الحق للآخرين في انتقاده والمجادلة في ما إذا كان محمد هو فعلا رسول الله.*


*لكن أنت لا تناقش مثل هذه القضايا المهزوزة الدوافع في الحلقات التي يشاهدها الآلاف على شبكة الأنترنيت، بحيث إنك تسخر من القرآن الكريم ولا تناقش مضامينه المكتوبة بلغة إعجازية؟* 
*إذا لم تعجب المغاربة الترجمة التي قمت بها للقرآن، فليقوموا بترجمته إلى الدارجة المغربية بالطريقة التي يرونها الأنسب، أما مسألة الإعجاز في القرآن فأنا لا أؤمن بها.*


*ألا تعتقد أن برنامجك يدخل تماما  في مشاريع مختلفة لتنصير المغاربة؟* 

*يجب أن نستفهم مفهوم التنصير  أولا...* 
*التنصير مفهوم واضح، ويعني باختصار شديد السياسة الدينية التي تستهدف استقطاب المغاربة المسلمين القاصرين الأطفال إلى الدين المسيحي، حتى دون أن يستطيعوا التمييز بين الإسلام والمسيحية.*


*وهل عندما نتحدث مع شخص مسيحي عن  محاسن الإسلام وخصال الرسول محمد يعني ذلك بأنه فعل يستهدف أسلمة المسيحي؟* 

*إنني أعتقد أنه من حق أي إنسان أن يتحدث عن الدين الذي يعتنقه، ومن حق أي إنسان أن ينتقد الدين الذي لا يقتنع به، على أساس أن يكون الانتقاد بنفس الوسيلة، وليس بوسائل التهديد والقتل، لأن هذا الحق يدخل في حرية الاعتقاد، ويقابل حرية الاعتقاد، الفكر الذي يفرض الجاهز.*


*"الأخ رشيد" إنك لا تنتقد ولا تناقش في برنامجك وإنما تسب، فهل تستوعب الفرق الشاسع بين المستويين؟ ثم هل تعتقد أن المسحية تدعو للاستهزاء بالدين الإسلامي؟* 

*أنا لا أسب، وإنما أناقش الله في نسخته الإسلامية، ومن حقي أن أنتقد النسخة الإسلامية لله، ويجب أن تعلموا أنني أؤمن بالله، ثم إن الإسلام لا يكتفي بانتقاد المسيحية، بل إنه يصل في بعض الأحيان إلى أبعد من ذلك، وهناك حديث يدعو المسلمين إلى تجنب حتى السلام على اليهود والمسيحيين إذا ما التقوهم في الطريق، وهناك حديث أخر يلعن فيه محمد اليهود والنصارى الذين اتخذوا قبور الأنبياء مساجد، وبالتالي فإنه في الدين الإسلامي ما يصل إلى مستوى لعنة الدين المسيحي. إنني أنتقد الديانة الإسلامية، وأحب المسلم كإنسان.*


*إن الطريقة التي تتعامل بها مع  ترجمة القرآن الكريم هي التي دفعت البعض لتهديدك، فهل هذا صحيح؟* 
*لقد تلقيت تهديدات قبل وبعد ترجمة القرآن، كما تلقيت مؤخرا تهديدا مباشرا من شخص اتصل بي في الحلقة الأخيرة من البرنامج يوم الخميس الماضي، وبالتالي فإن التهديدات ليست بشيء جديد، بحيث تلقيت تهديدات منذ أن كنت في المغرب، والآن أتنقل بسرية في كل الدول التي أسافر إليها، لأن الخطر موجود حتى في الدول الأوربية كما في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية، وفي مناطق في أستراليا، وبالتالي فإنني أتلقى دائما نصائح من مستشارين أمنيين بالحيطة والحذر.*


*هل هذا يعني أنك ممنوع من المغرب؟* 

*لست أدري ما إذا كانت المخابرات قد قررت منعي من دخول المغرب، وإن سبق لها أن استنطقتني في مناسبات سابقة حينما كنت بالمغرب، وحتى قبل أن أشرع في ترجمة القرآن خلال الفترة الممتدة من سنة 2003 إلى سنة 2005، السنة التي غادرت فيها المغرب بصفة نهائية.
*​​


----------



## نانا3 (14 مايو 2010)

احى جراءه هذا الشاب الذى ارسله الرب فى الوقت المناسب ليفتح اعين العميان ويكون شمعه مضيئه لهم ربنا يحافظ عليه


----------



## أَمَة (14 مايو 2010)

ليبارك الرب خدمة الأخ رشيد.

أنه فعلا رشيد - اسم على مسمى.


----------



## tasoni queena (14 مايو 2010)

راااائع عادل

شكرا على الحوار الجميل ده

انا من عشاق قناة الحياة وسؤال جرئ​


----------



## BITAR (14 مايو 2010)

* الاخ رشيد*
*ربنا يزيده نعمة*
*ليكون سبب لخلاص الكثير*​


----------



## besm alslib (14 مايو 2010)

*المقابله رائعه فعلا *

*والاخ رشيد محاور من الدرجه الاولى صعب ان شخص يقدر يوقعه بالخطا*

*والحلو بالمقابله ان في كتير امور شخصيه ما كنا نعرفها عنه*

*وخصوصا اني من اشد المعجبين بشخصيته هو والاخ احمد اللي كان بيطلع على قناة الحياة *


*شكرا اخي على الحوار *

*الرب يبارك تعبك*
​


----------



## man4truth (14 مايو 2010)

*رائع جدا
شخص شجاع فى الحق
يا ريت يكون كل الشباب المسيحى بهذه الشجاعه​*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (14 مايو 2010)

*فعلا حديث جميل وشيق

ربنا يباركك

تحياتي*


----------



## MAJI (17 مايو 2010)

شكرا اخي عادل على نقلك لهذا الحوار مع الاخ رشيد
الاخ رشيد من القلائل المتزنين والمنصفين في الحوار مع الاخرين.
وهو في رأيي بطل لانه استطاع مواجهة العالم من اجل ايمانه.
بارك الرب جهوده في انارة عقول المسلمين كما تنور هو.
شكرا مرة ثانية للخبر
والرب يباركك


----------



## zezza (17 مايو 2010)

جميل جدا الاخ رشيد بجد انسان دارس صح و مثقف و شجاع 
ربنا يبارك حياته و خدمته و يبعد عنه كل شر و شبه شر


----------



## عماد موسى ذكى (17 مايو 2010)

مؤمن وجر ئ ومثقف ومهذب
انت أكثر من رائع أخ رشيد


----------



## مترى (18 مايو 2010)

الرب يباركك يا اخويا رشيد  و يعينك على المسؤلية الجبارة التى انت بها لتكون سبب بركة للمسيحين قبل المسلمين


----------

